# Ford Focus ST Diesel....Europe. Yes I know this is a Chevy site.



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

So my brother sent me this article on a new version of the Ford Focus. The Ford Focus ST is going to come in a diesel model. Unfortunately it is only sold in Europe and there arent any plans for bringing it to the US. I was excited when I read the article. Thinking that there would be another diesel car hitting the roads here in America, but then was saddened as I read on. Dont get me wrong I love my Cruze and wouldnt trade it for the world, but it would be interesting to see another American company produce a diesel car here. The car is supposed to produce 185hp and 295lb-ft torque. Here is the article so you can read for yourself. Who knows maybe one day we will see these on the roads and we can have a Focus ST/Cruze show down here in America. 

2015 Ford Focus ST TDCi First Look


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Looks kinda slow compared to the 2.0 Ecoboost version...but I bet the torque coupled with a manual is fun. Focus ST fun though? Idk.

I do wish they'd bring some of the regular diesel Fords here though. The plain-jane versions of the Focus, Fusion, Escape would probably be great with a diesel motor. I wonder if they're waiting for Chevy to take the first steps with the Cruze and upcoming Colorado/Canyon and see how they sell before doing the work of bringing theirs over.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Looks kinda slow compared to the 2.0 Ecoboost version...but I bet the torque coupled with a manual is fun. Focus ST fun though? Idk.
> 
> I do wish they'd bring some of the regular diesel Fords here though. The plain-jane versions of the Focus, Fusion, Escape would probably be great with a diesel motor. I wonder if they're waiting for Chevy to take the first steps with the Cruze and upcoming Colorado/Canyon and see how they sell before doing the work of bringing theirs over.


The times kinda threw me off too. For having that much HP and Torque you would think that the times would be better than the Cruze. I mean, the Cruze is rated at 0-60 in like 8.9 sec. I know I have gotten mine to 60 faster than that. So that number is underrated, so maybe it is the same for the Focus.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

A bit of reading, but here is all the information about the Focus available in Australia including towing capacity. I can't find what it weighs with a diesel though?

Ford Australia - Focus - Specifications & Options


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

Aussie said:


> A bit of reading, but here is all the information about the Focus available in Australia including towing capacity. I can't find what it weighs with a diesel though?
> 
> Ford Australia - Focus - Specifications & Options


Thanks for that info Aussie. I am always interested in seeing what cars around the world can do.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

That ST would be an interesting car for sure. Then there's always this:

Diesel Fans, Take Heart: The Volkswagen Golf GTD Could Be Coming To The U.S. After All - Forbes


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

My doctor has just been given a Golf TD by her father as a graduation present. I think it has a 1.6L engine. It is a really nice looking car.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

I really enjoy the diesel cars. I dont think I will ever go back to gasoline, unless I absolutely have to. I really want to see more diesels become available in the US.


----------



## econrey (Jun 7, 2012)

I also read the article about this focus, and I've driven a few of the gas models. While I like Ford, I've always felt that the Cruze is a much higher quality vehicle than the focus, and Chevy did a great job with the upgraded interior for the CTD, it's much nicer than a base Jetta by far. 

I would love to see diesel powered cars become as mainstream as 3/4 and 1 ton diesel pickups. Unfortunately, the bankruptcy issues that the domestic automakers experienced has set us back a few years. Dodge already had plans to use a 5.0 Cummins in the 1500 series prior to the bail-out, and Chevy was working on a baby Duramax. I suppose we'll see, I sure love our CTD!


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

diesel said:


> That ST would be an interesting car for sure. Then there's always this:
> 
> Diesel Fans, Take Heart: The Volkswagen Golf GTD Could Be Coming To The U.S. After All - Forbes


I haven't heard anything on VWVortex.com to confirm that yet. Usually that is the "go to" place to get the most reliable info on VW's future plans. I hope the news is correct. That is the car I was going to get before I made the decision to buy the Cruze CTD.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

econrey said:


> I also read the article about this focus, and I've driven a few of the gas models. While I like Ford, I've always felt that the Cruze is a much higher quality vehicle than the focus, and Chevy did a great job with the upgraded interior for the CTD, it's much nicer than a base Jetta by far.
> 
> I would love to see diesel powered cars become as mainstream as 3/4 and 1 ton diesel pickups. Unfortunately, the bankruptcy issues that the domestic automakers experienced has set us back a few years. Dodge already had plans to use a 5.0 Cummins in the 1500 series prior to the bail-out, and Chevy was working on a baby Duramax. I suppose we'll see, I sure love our CTD!


I agree. I love the Cruze CTD. The quality in the car is great. I love the interior and I always feel comfortable in it. I have no issues driving this car for long distances I have never had any issues, well none that I didnt make for myself. I know the Diesel Ram 1500 is a Motori engine as well. My brother has a Chevy 2500 Duramax and we just got done putting on a new exhaust and everything. I love that truck lol. I have always been a GM guy and always will be.


----------

